

Ask HN: Best Language/framework to Create a Medical Management Software? - noobie

Hey HN!<p>I am a beginner in programming, to improve my skills I thought I&#x27;d work on something.<p>My father is a doctor, I thought I&#x27;d build him a piece of software to help him manage his daily tasks (register patients, diagnosis etc).<p>I don&#x27;t know how to begin or what technologies to use. What are your thoughts&#x2F;advices? How would you do it?
======
minthd
I don't think you should do it ,certainly not as your first project. There's a
huge issue of patient privacy(you're father could get in trouble if the
software gets hacked, not to mention all those patients who will suffer) and
for that you'll need to build highly secure software which is extremely hard
and probably not possible for a beginner.

~~~
smt88
I'm going to repeat this, but more strongly: no doctor should use software
created by an amateur. I would be alarmed and furious if my doctor did
something like that.

Not only would that be dangerous for you and your father (due to potential
lawsuits), you'd also be messing with people's lives. A leaked diagnosis could
be absolutely devastating to an entire family.

Just _do not do this_.

------
LanceHaynie
First, like others have said, don't do it.

Second, I am going to assume since you were not specific you are talking about
web development. There really, in my opinion, isn't a language that is better
than another as far as what can be accomplished. On a very basic level you are
going to be reading/writing data to a database. Every language can do this.
There are some things to consider, if you don't have a Windows Server with IIS
ASP is out.

For nearly 99% of the projects I create I stick with PHP and MySQL. Why? No
reason other than it's what I started with. Why did I start with it? A friend
of mine was already using it so I had a reasource to ask questions. Do you
know any other non-begginers? If yes, figure out what language they prefer and
give that one a try.

Lastly, and this is just my opinion, I would stay away from frameworks as a
beginner. Once you have your sea legs so to speak, sure. At that point its
about getting things off the ground as soon as you can. Right now, you should
be focusing on the basics and understanding the syntax.

------
akg_67
What language/framework are you learning? Use whatever you learning to solve
the issues in your father's practice. That is the best way to start.

Look for opportunities where practice is doing something manually repeatedly.
Try to figure out if there is a way to automate the process and perform more
efficiently. Look for incremental improvement opportunities in the processes.

Pick small problems, build small solutions, demo to users in the practice,
improve based on feedback, roll out quickly.

Don't try to change the process, users are already familiar with.

Small quick wins will snowball into bigger opportunities.

Don't take on more than you can handle.

------
jtfairbank
I'm building medical scheduling software[1], so I have a decent amount of
insight into medical process and the program needed to improve them.

Shoot me an email if you want to do a quick skype to discuss- its in my
profile.

[1]: [https://reschedulemed.com](https://reschedulemed.com)

